# "Blob Targets" at Northern Zone Shoot



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 5, 2010)

The guy that was selling the big "Blob Targets" at the state shoot doesn't live too far from me and said he would bring over some targets for sale if there was any interest in them. $50 each or 2 or more $40 each. If you haven't seen these they are a large circle about 3 1/2 feet tall, 2 feet thick out of a rubber type material that holds up very well to thousands of arrows and still easy to pull. I'm not sure you could shoot one of these up in a lifetime. Please let me know if you might like one so I can give him a heads up. 

Neither I nor TBG is getting anything from this, just trying to make the shoot bigger/better each year. Who knows, maybe someday we will actually have a troop of vendors show up!


----------



## Al33 (May 5, 2010)

This is one mighty fine target and it's great they will be available and more convenient for the North Georgia shooters. May want to bring a trailer to haul one if you don't have a pick-up truck, van, or plenty of room to put one for the trip home.

Thanks for the heads up Joe!!! I just may have to get a couple more just to have on hand here in case someone needs one later.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 5, 2010)

For what it's worth, a word of caution when picking out your blob target. I have come to conclusion I hand selected the worst one, on the truck, at Culloden. Don't get me wrong, we even moved five or six out of the way to get to this one. It was big and it was deep; however, at the time, I didn't care, cause like I said it was big and deep. It was also kinda dry and flaky to the touch, unlike the other one we bought. Two days later, I was blowing chunks out of the back of it. Now it won't stop a arrow.












The only time I have seen a shaft sticking out of the back side of the other target is when my friend whipped out his wheel bow, 70#, 30" draw, with them skinny easton axis shafts, running a tad over 330 fps. 

That being said, I still believe these are good targets, at a good price and I will buy another one when the opportunity arises. However, I will be a little more selective. I fault no one but myself.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 5, 2010)

Barry, the guy that sells them seems to be a stand up fellow. PM me and I'll give you his phone # to call. Maybe he can work out something with you.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 5, 2010)

Thanks JC, not necessary. I agree they are stand up people, just tryin' to make a living. And, they have provided an excellent service to many of us. Hey, let's face it, stupid is as stupid does...as per Forrest Gump's Momma.


----------



## Al33 (May 5, 2010)

Obviously your target got an extreme case of the fluflu bug. In the future do not shoot one with fluflus.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 5, 2010)

Thank's Al. Hate to tell you this, but that's the back side.

Didn't shoot it with fluflus or broadheads.


----------



## Dennis (May 5, 2010)

If the targets are improved from the one that barry got!  NGTA needs 3 new ones and eather me or bill will pick them up at your shoot


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 5, 2010)

Not to worry Dennis. I got the bad one out of the way for you. Mine is the exception and not the norm.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 5, 2010)

Barry, I'll tell him to check out the pics if he has internet.

I'll let him know Dennis!


----------



## bownarrow (May 5, 2010)

Barry, i'm doing my best to be at that shoot. If you get something worked out with Kevin I'll be glad to bring it back to you

Joel


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 5, 2010)

The only thing that I would even consider anyone trying to work out with Kevin is a way for me to buy and pay for another blob target. It's not like I am sitting around here with a lip pooch, because I'm not. For the past week or so, I have enjoyed shooting thru the hole into a bag target that is behind it. Or, laying a water bottle down end to end in the hole and shooting at it...even hit it every now and then. This is not a big to do and I now regret even bringing it up.

Barry


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 5, 2010)

Barry, I just got off the phone with him and he said if you'll come up he'll make it right for you.


----------



## ralphbowhunter (May 6, 2010)

now that's what i am talking about right there!!

i bought two of them at culloden and i am very pleased so far and it looks like they back the product of course mine will probably last forever because my holes are spread much farther apart lol


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 6, 2010)

*Airial target*

JC

Are you gonna want the aerial launcher for the shoot?


----------



## dutchman (May 6, 2010)

Joe, I will take two blob targets. I'll be able to haul them home on this trip. That wasn't the case at the state shoot or I'd have bought them there.


----------



## whitworth (May 6, 2010)

*Will keep advised*

What is the life of the blob?   I noticed from the pictures,  it must have been used for competition.  One arrow constantly in one part of the target, reducing the effectiveness of the target, so many times over. 

I use my target for practice only, so I use it in four other areas; not just in the center.   Of course, accuracy helps.


----------



## TGUN (May 7, 2010)

The way mine is holding up, I see no reason you will not get a year or more out of it. I put 5 dots on mine to spread impact but even the spot that always had the turkey head behind it for 4 weeks still does not show an arrow tip on the other side. I will grab another 2 if I can make it. My buddy saw it and wants one and I want one for my warehouse so I can shoot inside on bad days.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 7, 2010)

To avoid any confusion, I originally started off with six circles draw on mine, to spread the impact. Added a couple more when I started getting pass throughs at the first six. Eventually I saw no reason to add circles, or not to concentrate a on a single area.

In response to Whitworth, a competition did not take place, in my back yard, with or without my knowledge. 

For the last time, I do not think my experience, with this target, is the norm. The other one, purchased at the same time, is holding up very well.


----------



## turtlebug (May 7, 2010)

Well, we bought two. My first thought was that they were nowhere close to the density of the older ones like TJ and his dad have. 

The guys were super nice to deal with and a great help. They talked to us about how they adjust the density for easier arrow pulling and such. We're totally pleased with what we got for the money.

That being said, at 20 yards, using a 45# recurve, the shaft will bury itself about 3/4 of its length into the blob.  We were shocked at how soft they really are. I have thought long and hard about even attempting to shoot my compound at one of them and have decided it's certainly not a good idea. I think the only way I can get around this is to turn one sideways to use with my compounds. Blind bales are a no-go on these. I've went back to my old Morrel bag for that. 

They're still great for trad shooting though and I'm glad we had the opportunity to get them at such a great price.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 7, 2010)

Ours are holding up pretty good. The only arrows that I have showing tips on the back side are from my 61# Recurve shooting the heavy (570+ gr. total weight) arrows. The rest of our bows go about half way. As much as we shoot, we were having  arrows pass through the block targets in a couple of months.


----------

